# Looking for standard poodle breeder in Thailand



## sonnguyen (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm gonna go to thailand in 19th july and looking for a standard poodle breeder in there.
If you have any information please share with me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

You might be best off contacting the local Poodle Club: https://www.facebook.com/PoodleClubThailand


----------



## sonnguyen (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for your information!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

No prob, hope you find your way to a nice dog o/


----------

